# Soliciting for Reformed Diaries at SoliDeoGloria.com



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 6, 2006)

Well I just upgraded significantly my server capacity for Solideogloria.com and other domains I manage by migrating them to a Virtual Private Server (VPS). Some of you may have seen my solicitation for those interested in having their own blog site.

As I was getting some technical advice from an expert friend in the web industry, he was advising me on my site and mentioned that I should add a "diary" like capability for Solidegloria.com. Actually, my discussion with him was quite interesting as he is somebody whose faith was shipwrecked by some major tragedies. I'm working that slowly. 

Anyway, here's the idea. Go to Solideogloria.com and click on the Blogging Rules link. Most of you will qualify though I'm stipulating that Blog or Diary participants need to be at least 18 years of age and have to allow instrumental music in Church (Just kidding on that second requirement). You can use the contact form on my site or you can U2U me and say "Hey Rich. I want a Diary account...."

Once you're set up you login when you feel like it and add articles or random thoughts as you like. Diary entries will not appear on the front page of the site. You, and others, will be able to link to your diary via a link on the page to see your posts.

This serves a few purposes:
1. A good place to post your devotional or theological thoughts in written form.

2. As I've been here for a while, I've noticed a difficulty in finding great thoughts that were captured in a thread. Let's say you wrote something great on the PB and want to preserve your thought. Put it in a diary entry. That way, the next time the Exclusive Psalmody thread comes up you can link to your thought instead of searching through the PB for it.

3. More than just collecting my personal thoughts that are less than profound at times, I'm hoping folks here that I've asked to blog because they'r brilliant but refused because they lack time will use this medium as I described in 2. I'd love to be able to find a collection of some of the thoughts of some notably pious and intelligent men and women here on different subjects rather than having them scattered throughout the PB. Don't get me wrong, I love the PB, I'm just trying to extend some of the great knowledge and insight and training of some of the members here into a medium that lends itself to finding their thoughts on things.

Anyway, that's the pitch. Please sign up. If Matt and Scott let you in here then their commendation is good enough for me. The offer is still obviously open to anyone who wants their own full blown blog.

Blessings,


----------

